# Karate-Do Doshinkan



## TSDTexan (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone have experience in this? And would like to share it? I want to know more.


----------



## Seizan (Aug 8, 2015)

Try here:

KARATEDO DOSHINKAN - USA - Japan

Best,

Seizan


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 9, 2015)

Seizan said:


> Try here:
> 
> KARATEDO DOSHINKAN - USA - Japan
> 
> ...



Yeah, already been there, was looking for flesh and blood humans.


----------

